# How Uber deceives you by showing Phantom Cars where there are none



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-phantom-cabs?utm_source=mbtwitter









uberpeople.net thread is linked in this article:
_Some drivers on the forums noted that it could be a 30 to 60 second *lag* in the system that causes the number of cars to be misrepresented_


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-phantom-cabs?utm_source=mbtwitter
> View attachment 10498
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 1/chi1cabby: I can't believe that
I "scooped" Your Acolyte
UberRidiculous on this Hyperlinked
Website Article of Significance to those
#[F]Uber Drivers who...how to broach
this Delicately...suspect "foul play" when
Rasier LLC is allowed Technological
Free Reign....kind like the "Thought Police"
in George Orwell's Dystopian Novel "1984".

I am shocked...SHOCKED, I TELL YOU...
to find the words #[F]Uber and the
scurrilous implications of "misrepre-
sented" ...IN THE SAME PARAGRAPH!

I know JUST THE MANCHILD, to mete 
out necessary justice, 'cept he's busy
playing NintendoWii "Onanist...Win-
ning!"...and he's losing...to The Donald.

Bison Chortling.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing but the unethical practice of bait and switch. You pretend there are cars near you which gives customers the impression the vehicle is only minutes away, once they book under that false pretense, they get assigned a vehicle 20 minutes away and are charged a cancellation fee if they don't want to wait.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

breaking .. this piece is on the same topic .. just hit cyberspace ..

http://gizmodo.com/uber-is-faking-us-out-with-ghost-cabs-on-its-passenge-1720576619


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

comment under article...

<<Madame-OvaryCleganeBowlConfirmed
7/28/15 11:03am
I care but only because I am lazy. If there are 5 cars in the vicinity going to pick me up within 60 seconds that is the option I will pick. If there is one car in the area with a 5-10 minute wait time I probably won't bother and try and grab a cab. Sorry, just want one step to grab a car.>>

ok so now we've got Uber cheating yet some more .. painting false pictures to customers in order to gain an edge .. these monsters won't stop at anything .. what a national embarrassment Uber is becoming


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmmm.... Uber lies... imagine that.

[goes back to reading about belly button lint]


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

When I did my write up last year about this calling them ghost cars, I got talked crap about it. I tried to search for it, but maybe its been dumped already. ((sulking)) But I told you so.....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Found it, here it is, glad you all finally caught up to what some of us new last year.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ghosting.5827/#post-69901


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Nothing but the unethical practice of bait and switch. You pretend there are cars near you which gives customers the impression the vehicle is only minutes away, once they book under that false pretense, they get assigned a vehicle 20 minutes away and are charged a cancellation fee if they don't want to wait.


When I use the rider app when driving for uber, it seems to show where I am with a minute lag. You can't prove or disprove ghost cars, but I am sure that the app is showing me about where I am. I wish more of the drivers were ghosts because we are saturated.
'


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Found it, here it is, glad you all finally caught up to what some of us new last year.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ghosting.5827/#post-69901


you should probably link that to one of these reporters .. they might throw it into the story as a late edit .. that was Oct '14 I believe, it will play very well in the story


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Im not saying that wouldnt be past Uber...

But after reading about this before i tried to catch the system when im trolling. To me it just seems to be lag.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Hmmm.... Uber lies... imagine that.
> 
> [goes back to reading about belly button lint]


You and Elelegido should compare belly button lint info...


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

> You can't prove or disprove ghost cars


I am pretty sure that I can...the left uppermost car in the photo is out on the runway at our airport here in Phoenix.

Either that is a ghost car, or maybe just a newbie!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Uber's bullshit is slowly generating a perfect storm that will ruin them.

You can screw these people some of the time, and these other ones some of the time, but screwing everyone ALL the time is going to crush your balls Kalanick.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

picknyourseat said:


> I am pretty sure that I can...the left uppermost car in the photo is out on the runway at our airport here in Phoenix.
> 
> Either that is a ghost car, or maybe just a newbie!


Here in Santa Monica you'll see them in the middle of the bay. They are U-boats


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Man this may be the most deceiving company in recent history, seems like everything they do is a lie.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

I see myself with 1-2 minute lag. I wouldn't doubt there are "ghost cars." But then again, my estimated wait times (after a driver accepts), as a rider, have never been off by more than 5 minutes from what I saw before I placed the request.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Brisbane, Australia
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-phantoms-cars-everywhere.11794/


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm an avid bar closing surge watcher and I think this may just be uber crappy app lag or glitch. Even the screen shot posted at the top proves my point. Those cars aren't 11 min away. If uber was doing it on purpose wouldn't they say 5 min.

I've seen my car travel across empty lots and washes to catch up from where my car used to be to where it is now. 

When bars close I see a car right next to my pin and it says 16 min away. Uber has trouble handling all their customers when its busy.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Man this may be the most deceiving company in recent history, seems like everything they do is a lie.


Maybe Travis is really an Alien and Uber is actually a Robot from another Galaxy...? Discuss....


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> Maybe Travis is really an Alien and Uber is actually a Robot from another Galaxy...? Discuss....


That's why he's trying to kill Black.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> Maybe Travis is really an Alien and Uber is actually a Robot from another Galaxy...? Discuss....


Yes, Travis is from the planet EBULON, located just outside of our own trust-worthy Milky Way. He was Surge-Rated toward our Soil Coil with one decision at his disposal. Either he could chose to produce a Comic Book Series or he could invent UBER. What's it gonna be? This dastardly cybor-hybrid-imitation human phantom with algo-rhythmic molecules running through it's veins chose to invent UBER HELL ON EARTH! The nightmare that keeps on giving. Discuss....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Have Uber's 'phantom cars' disappeared?*
*http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/aug/07/have-ubers-phantom-cars-disappeared?CMP=twt_gu*


----------

